# Bloqueador de transmisión FM en la banda comercial



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola amigos, navegando por la web vi este excelente transmisor bloqueador de FM, lo posteo por que incluye los populares 2N2219A.

















http://home.telkomsa.net/jeanward/fm_jammer.html

Saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 20, 2010)

Jazminia, esta bueno el esquema  pero te falto especificar un poco mas:

radio de banda ancha (RF) perturbador al mismo tiempo bloquea todas las bandas de radiodifusión comercial de FM (87.5 MHz a 108 MHz) transmisiones dentro del rango de transmisión.
Es. Un bloqueador de banda ancha al mismo tiempo bloquea todas las transmisiones dentro de una banda deseada normalmente por "barrer" a través de la banda que se desea bloquear, a partir de la frecuencia más baja y terminando en la frecuencia más alta de la banda. A tal fin una señal en diente de sierra lineal se aplica al modulador del transmisor FM.

segun lo que traduce es un bloqueador de senal FM (87.5 MHz a 108 MHz), igual creo que se puede usar como un tx normal he inyectarle audio, para la banda 87.5 MHz a 108 MHz

saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 20, 2010)

Una pregunta off topic, he mirado que la mayoría de los condensadores variables tienen esa forma redonda transparente pero aca en colombia no los he podido encontrar, son especiales para radio-frecuencia o son hechos manualmente..


----------



## tiago (Dic 20, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> Una pregunta off topic, he mirado que la mayoría de los condensadores variables tienen esa forma redonda transparente pero aca en colombia no los he podido encontrar, son especiales para radio-frecuencia o son hechos manualmente..



Son trimmers de plastico de lo mas normal. Como el de la foto.


Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

dalsaur dijo:


> Jazminia, esta bueno el esquema  pero te falto especificar un poco mas:
> 
> radio de banda ancha (RF) perturbador al mismo tiempo bloquea todas las bandas de radiodifusión comercial de FM (87.5 MHz a 108 MHz) transmisiones dentro del rango de transmisión.
> Es. Un bloqueador de banda ancha al mismo tiempo bloquea todas las transmisiones dentro de una banda deseada normalmente por "barrer" a través de la banda que se desea bloquear, a partir de la frecuencia más baja y terminando en la frecuencia más alta de la banda. A tal fin una señal en diente de sierra lineal se aplica al modulador del transmisor FM.
> ...


eso significa que tiene muchos armonicos?, en realidad me parecio interesante el empleo de los 2n2219a ya que podre usar los valores de los pasivos para armar un ampli intermedio entre un exitador de pocos milivolts y un amplificadro que requiere 10mw en la entrada.
Nota: mi inglés es pésimo.


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 20, 2010)

Jazminia, un 2n2219a no te servira par un tx de pocos milivatios, talves tendras que usar como minimo 3 tr 2n2219, el esquema que te puede servir renplansando los BFR por los 2n2219 y eso teoricamente hablando es este Ver el archivo adjunto 31504, espero tus resultados


----------



## IVAN30393 (Abr 29, 2011)

este circuito sirve como un bloqueador de frecuencias de celular que ensta en la banda de los 800 a 1900 mhz

estoy realizando un proyecto de eliminar las señales celulares en un area de 40 mts2 pero no  e podido consiguir un esquema entiendo que por un vco pero necesito que interfiera las banda de 800 a 1900 mhz


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 29, 2011)

Es para la banda de FM.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola A mi humilde entender este circuito es lo que dicen los demas colegas, un barredor ,en la banda de vhf brodcast ,Ideal para tener,en esos momentos que los vecinos ponen una radio cumbiera .jajajaja 

Saludos .


----------



## condensador (May 5, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Estoy de acuerdo con los demás, es un transmisor que tiene muchas colas (aromonicos) sin embargo, me llama la atención el circuito que esta en la primera foto, al parecer es un generador stereo, si lo es, puedes compartirlo yo tengo otro circuito del famoso codificador stereo veronica.


----------



## IVAN30393 (May 5, 2011)

rau si te interesa revisa esta tesis
http://catarina.udlap.mx/u_dl_a/tales/documentos/lem/nocedal_d_jm/apendice_D.html

esta es para bloquear señal entre 800 y 1900 mhz


----------



## rau (May 7, 2011)

muchas gracias IVAN30393!!!


----------



## Flanagan (May 12, 2018)

Hola, necesito inhibir la frecuencia comercial en un radio de unos 40 metros dentro de mi propiedad privada. Es un área muy alejada del nucleo de población (4km), sólo hay un par de casas más en la zona y no se van a ver afectados.

Hay un montón de esquemas de circuitos por internet pero no sé si me sirven o no y tampoco tengo mucha idea, la verdad, no sabría por dónde empezar.

¿Alguien de Valencia o alrrededores que me pueda echar una mano?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2018)

Flanagan dijo:


> Hola, necesito inhibir la frecuencia comercial en un radio de unos 40 metros dentro de mi propiedad privada. Es un área muy alejada del nucleo de población (4km), sólo hay un par de casas más en la zona y no se van a ver afectados.
> 
> Hay un montón de esquemas de circuitos por internet pero no sé si me sirven o no y tampoco tengo mucha idea, la verdad, no sabría por dónde empezar.
> 
> ...


¿ Para que necesitas esto ?


----------



## Flanagan (May 12, 2018)

No quiero recibir transmisión de radio comercial en mi casa.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2018)

Se me ocurre que se podría hacer con un Vobulador que realiza un barrido de frecuencias dentro de una banda acotada, en tu caso sería la banda de 88-108MHz, esto conectado a un transmisor de poca potencia.
Si el barrido es suficientemente rápido no permitirá el enganche de frecuencia del receptor.


----------



## chclau (May 12, 2018)

La verdad que me parece extraño el pedido, si no quiero recibir transmisiones de FM, pues basta con no comprar un aparato receptor, y si lo tengo, pues apagarlo. La alternativa de bloquear las señales es un delito grave en la mayoría de los países que conozco, aunque "nadie se vea afectado".

Así por ejemplo, esto es lo que dice la legislación en España:

Los dispositivos inhibidores de frecuencia *sólo pueden ser usados por* las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad y Administraciones Públicas autorizadas, por lo que, en la actualidad, todos aquellos que se estén utilizando fuera de esta excepción, y sin la autorización expresa de la Secretaría de Estado de Telecomunicaciones, se encuentran al margen de la legislación vigente, pudiendo aplicarse, en consecuencia, previa denuncia, el correspondiente régimen sancionador por parte del organismo competente.​Con las anteriores palabras queda muy claro que solo las fuerzas de seguridad del Estado pueden hacer uso de los inhibidores y de hecho *las sanciones a las que nos exponemos* en caso de no hacer caso a esas palabras, recogidas en la Ley General de Telecomunicaciones, van desde los 500.000 euros en el caso de que se considere una infracción grave y incluso hasta los 20 millones de euros en el caso de que se declarase como una infracción muy grave.

Cómo funcionan los inhibidores de frecuencia y por qué está prohibido su uso


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2018)

No entiendo nada.
¿Para que quieres no recibir la radio?
Para no oírla: No compres un receptor, o si tienes uno no lo enciendas
Para que no recibas las "dañinas" ondas de radio o algo así : construye una jaula de faraday

A ninguno de los dos casos le encuentro sentido, salvo que necesitas hacer un laboratorio de ensayos en un "ambiente limpio"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2018)

Flanagan dijo:


> No quiero recibir transmisión de radio comercial en mi casa.




Apaga-desenchufa la radio y punto.

Así suena cómo que quieres perjudicar a alguien . . .


----------



## Flanagan (May 12, 2018)

Como parece interesar más el para qué lo quiero que cualquier otra cosa... Pues lo voy a explicar... A ver, la radio no la pongo yo, la pone un loco alcoholico que tiene una nave llena de chatarra detrás de mi casa y se cree que si los ladrones oyen la radio, van a pensar que hay gente y no van a entrar a robar... Aunque le hayan robado ya 20 veces con radio y con las luces encendidas día y noche 24 h. Con la guardia civil no se puede hablar, descartado, les he llamado varias veces y no hacen nada porque le conocen y pasan y por otro lado al no ser nucleo urbano pasan también.... Y hablar con él menos, descartado también, está como una cabra.

NO quiero perjudicar a nadie, quiero dormir y vivir en paz... Además el tio ni está en la nave, él deja la radio encendida a todo volumen y se va a su casa.

Yo voy a seguir buscando, no me queda otra. He visitado muchas páginas de inhibidores, de China la mayoría, en ninguna venden los de frecuencia comercial, hay que construirlos y me piden una pasta, por eso he entrado aquí.

Conozco lo que dice la ley al respecto de los inhibidores y también acerca del uso privado de los mismos, Si no me puede ayudar nadie o no quiere por temas de legalidad, no problem, gracias de todas formas.


----------



## carlosenati (May 12, 2018)

otra opcion podria ser aislar tu cuarto o recamara contra el ruido,  hay muchos materiales que absorven el ruido y pueden atenuar el ruido ya que no serviria de mucho el innividor ,recuerda que podria poner algun mp3 o usb a reproducir y podria afectar a otras personas , no te preocupes no eres el unico que sufre de esos problemas constactemnete uno tiene que lidear con el vecino que se le ocurre taladrar a las 4 de la mañana, o de los vecinos que hacen fiestas los fines de semana o dias feriados , eventualmente puedes conversar con el tipo y poder llegar a un punto medio como construir una alarma sencilla antirrobos o algo similar para que el individuo quede a gusto y tu tambien .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2018)

Hola a todos , no es nesesario conprar o construir un Jammer de FM , en ese caso cualquer pequeño transmissor de FM con un unico transistor puede hacer lo que buscas , basta sintonizar ese pequeño transmissorzito justamente en la frequenzia en que estas sintonizado tal radio molesto y listo , ese radio si queda totalmente mudo una ves que ese pequeño transmissorzito NO debe quedarse modulado con cualquer audio entrante.
Veer mejor como armar uno en : diagrama esquemactico transmissor FM - Google Search
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2018)

Pues va a ser complicado solucionarlo.
Sobre todo cuando se de cuenta y ponga un MP3.

Te lo digo porque a un amigo le pasaba parecido pero la vecina estaba presente, así que no corto ni perezoso usó una mini emisora para decirle por la propia radio que bajarse el volumen. Al oírlo se puso a escuchar discos.

Para interferir lo que conseguirás es que la radio no se entienda y se oiga un barullo ilegible, pero no que se apague. Y oír ruido va a ser más desagradable que oír la radio.

Te entiendo perfectamente pero creo que solo te queda aguantarte o poner una denuncia formal, y eso lleva años. Y cuando ganes el juicio, si lo ganas, nadie te asegura que la sentencia se cumpla. Conozco varios casos.

Lo más sencillo, igualmente ilegal, es quitar los fusibles de la caja de contadores. Pero entonces te estás poniendo a su nivel.


----------



## tiago (May 13, 2018)

*Flanagan*
Primero yo usaría la via de la demanda, denuncia y todo eso, es lo que realmente toca en éste caso.
Lo que te dice Daniel Lopez yo lo he hecho y funciona.
Es todo lo que te hace falta.

Saludos.


----------



## Flanagan (May 13, 2018)

Hola de nuevo, muchas gracias por las respuestas. Lo del transmisor pisando su frecuencia es buena idea, ya lo había barajado, de hecho es el "plan B". Tengo mirado un transmisor FM y una antena de banda ancha para emitir en blanco a un precio razonable y seguramente será lo que acabe comprando... Pero si cambia de posición el dial de la radio y sintoniza otra emisora ya estamos en las mismas, vamos a ser el gato y el ratón... Y meterle un "pito" tampoco me convence porque al final lo sufro yo.... Por eso el inhibidor me parece mejor solución.

Entonces... ¿Qué resultados se pueden esperar de un bloqueador?... Entiendo que no conseguiré silencio sino ruido pero esto es interesante para mi porque a veces cuando no suena la música que le gusta apaga la radio un rato y dejar ruido continuo no le vale, nadie creería que hay gente escuchando eso.

¿Qué potencia necesito para bloquear la frecuencia de FM comercial a 40 metros de distancia del receptor?... ¿Cómo conseguirlo/construirlo sin que se me vaya la vida y un dineral en ello?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2018)

De alguna manara si nos importa que nuestros consejos no sean para perjudicar a un tercero.

En tu caso esos sistemas que hacen un barrido de frecuencias harán que la radio emita ruidos molestos , y con la radio a todo volumen será peor para ti mismo.

No hagas la denuncia a la Guardia Civil ya que son amigos de él , tiene que haber otro organismo (¿Municipio?) dónde denunciar por ruidos molestos. Me imagino que la legislación estará muy avanzada en ese aspecto.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2018)

Que yo sepa no existen, ni pueden existir, los inhibidores de radiofrecuencia en el sentido de "absorbeseñales" todo lo que he conocido se basa en superponer otra señal haciendo inservible la primera. Es decir, que te toca tragarte un pitido que  es contraproducente.

Para colmo la emisora no tiene por qué estar en la dirección en la que te encuentras tú user complejo pisar la señal sin meter una barbaridad de potencia.

Así que compra tapones para tus oídos o un martillo...


España es el país de las normas y las leyes...que nadie cumple. Salvo que esté matando a alguien en directo me parece que te lo comes con patatas.
Conozco muchos casos flagrantes de industria ilegales, obras ilegales, horarios ilegales con juicios ganados que no se hace nada. Eso si, al cabo de diez años lo mismo le cae un multón tremendo, pero si es insolvente...

Aún así lo normal sería hacer una denuncia formal a donde corresponda.



Creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema. En resumen, que yo sepa es imposible construir un absorbeseñales, si que es posible construir un enguarraseñales pero eso es ilegal y además inútil porque seguirás oyendo ruido. Y el resto, ya escapa a este foro que es de cuestiones electrónicas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2018)

Hola a todos , con un pequeño transmissorzito armado de un unico transistor es possible silenciar un receptor de FM , aun mas cuando solamente a 40 metros de distancia.
Para eso basta sintonizar tu transmissorzito ezactamente en la frequenzia de emisora que genera lo sonido molesto y listo ,haora  si lo "boludo" canbia de sintonia , canbie ustedes tanbien de modo continuar silenciando lo receptor.
Un Jammer tanbien puede hacer eso automacticamente  barrendo toda  la banda de 88 hasta 108Mhz  aun modulado con ruido blanco.
La potenzia de unos 100mW es mas que suficiente para lograr ezictos.
Quizaz dos protectores auriculares (tanpones de ouido) sean otra salida con la vantagen de sener muy economica $$.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

